# 2 Cardio Mistakes You?re Probably STILL Making!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:2 Cardio Mistakes You???re Probably STILL Making! Answer:Last week’s post about high intensity interval training versus steady state training produced more emails, blog comments and web hits than any newsletter so far this year. Obviously, there is a lot of interest in cardio training and how to do it right. Sadly, most people are still [...]

*Read More...*


----------

